

Ask HN: Long term disability insurance - karunr

As an independent consultant&#x2F;developer, it can be expensive ( close to $10K) to get LTD insurance individually. Are there any associations or groups that offer group plans that are more affordable?
======
aasarava
Have you actually received quotes for $10K/year? I was able to get a good
amount of coverage for about $1500/year. I signed up several years ago, in my
early 30s, and I'm fairly healthy and don't smoke. So if your situation
varies, the quotes could be different. But shop around and you should be able
to find something more reasonable than $10K.

~~~
karunr
unfortunately am a bit older, though still in good health and don't smoke. Was
looking for professional organizations like the IEEE which might offer group
rates.

------
TimSchumann
I'm fairly certain I have a long term disability rider on my life insurance
policy. In my opinion you should look into doing something like that.

